# New guy - want to buy used E46 M3 - Reliability?



## BGBMW (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi all! I am thinking about buying a used E46 M3, around 40k miles. Is the cost of ownership too high? I would not want to spend more than $1500/year on repair.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Cost of onwership*



BGBMW said:


> Hi all! I am thinking about buying a used E46 M3, around 40k miles. Is the cost of ownership too high? I would not want to spend more than $1500/year on repair.


The main cost will come from all the mods you may find yourself tempted to make. Not that the stock car needs them, but it's fun to seek perfection, whatever your definition of it may be.

As long as you are under warranty and maintenance agreements, you will have very little out of pocket. You may want to pay for extensions on those if they have not expired. There have been numerous issues, as with any high-tech car, but none that would disuade me from getting another. The connecting rod bearing replacement that is mandated on all through 3/03 is the most serious, but the fix seems to be good and engine warranties (on lubricated parts) have been extended to 6/100k, which is a bonus.

I have an very early (5/01) car and have had only a couple issues of any consequence, both handled well by the dealer. I would not hesitate to buy one.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

M3s are pretty reliable as long as the engine doesn't explode.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Engine issues*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> M3s are pretty reliable as long as the engine doesn't explode.


The number "exploding" is a small fraction of production, and at least through early '03, you are covered to 6 years/100,000 mi. Not an issue in my book.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I would seriously look at getting a car at a mileage and service interval that allows you to purchase the extended maintenance agreement at least, and possibly the extended warranty also. Keeps the annual costs lower.

Overall. my 03/02 build M3 has not had trouble. It does have to go in for the rod bearing replacement. Only other costs have been in between oil changes with oil analysis.


----------



## Mcoupe (Dec 2, 2004)

BGBMW said:


> Hi all! I am thinking about buying a used E46 M3, around 40k miles. Is the cost of ownership too high? I would not want to spend more than $1500/year on repair.


Like others have said, if you have the warranty, maintenance won't be an issue. The only other cost will be tires. Assuming they're 18", it'll be about $1k/15k miles or so.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Think again. Warranty only covers items that break that shouldn't. The MAINTENANCE AGREEMENT is what covers the normal maintenance like, oil changes, inspections (Inspection II can be very costly on the S54), and brakes.


----------



## wookiehoth (Jun 14, 2003)

The reliability of BMWs and Mercedes is a big hit-or-miss thing lately.

My 00 E320 is largely reliable with the exception of the dash panel cracking around the passenger-side frontal airbag panel, and the crack of wood-trim near by, two failed window regulators, a prematurely burned-out break light. All covered under warranty which is now expired.

My 02 330 has been fine so far (knock on wood three times)

My buddy's 03 M3 has been the most troublesome car he's ever owned, including problems such as the door opening weather strips falling off at least five times already, a recall to replace all piston seals in the engine, and stereo problems. On the other hand, the SLK which was replaced by the M3 was completely reliable for him.

His cousin had an early production of the current C-class. She had the car just died in the middle of busy Los Angeles freeway at least three times before she traded in for a 02 330i which has been completely troublefree for her.

The moral of the story ? Get the extended service plan/warranty if you can.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The M3 has had NO recalls. It has service actions, which are different.

The service actions INSIDE the engine have had to do with rod bearings.

ANY car is hit or miss. All companies make good ones and bad ones. But you hear more about the problem ones.


----------

